

Reddit CEO explains what a CEO does - swalsh
http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/210to8/eli5_what_does_a_ceo_of_a_large_company_do_in_a/cg8pycf

======
reddys
My all time favorite post on this topic [http://avc.com/2010/08/what-a-ceo-
does/](http://avc.com/2010/08/what-a-ceo-does/) A CEO does only three things.
1) Sets the overall vision and strategy of the company and communicates it to
all stakeholders. 2) Recruits, hires, and retains the very best talent for the
company. 3) Makes sure there is always enough cash in the bank.

great CEOs can and often will do a lot more than these three things. And that
is OK.

But if you cannot do these three things well, you will not be a great CEO.

